# I need a little help



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Liner shower drain... I need a vent and I have no where within 5 feet. Exterior wall is not an option and I'm not allowed to notch THIS side off the footer. Only way I can think is to core as high up as I can so I can get my vent up... I am allowed to notch THAT side... Id have to put in two 90's on the shower down spout... Can't say I've ever done this b4, don't even know if it's legal within the upc/cpc... Help! 


Damn, I forgot how to upload Pics on here..


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You should be allowed to begin your vent after the trap with a tee on its side and street 45. That's as low as you can go unless you put that wye at ground level sideways. Then you've really got some room.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

The shower flange to a 2" abs.. To a sweeping 90...about 12" to another sweeping 90 then into my Santee... The question pertains to the shower riser... Can I add in a few 90's before the tee?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I would ask the local magistrate if I could add a few more joists and drill through them all. All branch tailpieces(shower risers) are sposed to be vertical. But I'm in Illinois.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Wait a minute, I screwed that up... Shower flange riser to a 90... 12" to another 90 then into a trap, then dirty arm to my San tee. Height is not an issue, getting my vent up is


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

No wash out from a sink drain for a wet vent ?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's a heads up to the inspector question. Our code says shower arms must be vertical but....I'm in Illinois. I would drill every one of those sobs and not worry there's like 6 right there


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

No wash out. I requested the inspectors #... They offered space in a tee wall for that shower door, so... 








slapped that up so I can keep going for now


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to vent next to the wc? We're allowed 24" vertical below the shower before the trap and if have 1/8" per foot climb on vent its ok.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

5' dirty arm on 2". It was at 8.5
Or do u mean relocate the wc arm to pick up the shower? I wasn't about to rebuild all that again. I have to test wed am, and have two more bathrooms and tie in to the old sewer for my donkey dick... And it's Damn hot out here


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tankless said:


> No wash out. I requested the inspectors #... They offered space in a tee wall for that shower door, so... slapped that up so I can keep going for now


Looks like you have a tub drain to think about also, why not common vent

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

It's way too far. I finished and passed today


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tankless said:


> It's way too far. I finished and passed today


They passed the 90s before the trap? Are you in California?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The max fixture outlet pipe here is 1.8 meters or 4 ft. With one horizontal offset. If The inspector was a plumber before he would pass it the way you had it. I have had that before.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> They passed the 90s before the trap? Are you in California?


No, the gc is giving me room in a tee wall


----------

